# An Apology.



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm kinda of embarrassed to have to do this, but it was brought to my attention in a PM by a member of some things they saw from my computer. I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer about these things and I could not figure out what was going on, until I arose in the middle of the night a caught our hormone ravaged grandson on sites he should not have been. I didn't have to do much after his Nana finished with him. The computer has been cleaned and sanitized and locked. I offer my humble apology to anyone who got any of this and was offended.

Sincerely

T.J.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm confused: how can another hay talk member see what's on your computer?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Did your grandson post something on hay talk that looked like it was from you?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never saw anything.....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I hope fellow hay talkers cant see what I am up to! I will have all kinds of opinions coming in on whether to buy the new tedder or discbine!


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

omg I cant believe you allow that in your house !! Go get some underwear on , your scaring me. bahahahahaha


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

No it happened when I tried to upload a pic.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't see anything. No worries here.

Ground him to 60 hours of tractor seat time to be completed in 4 days. Got any plowing that needs to be done?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I didn't see anything either.

Tractor time is too easy......sounds like a summer of picking up square bales is in order.....or better yet rocks if your ground has them.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I didn't see anything either.
> 
> Tractor time is too easy......sounds like a summer of picking up square bales is in order.....or better yet rocks if your ground has them.


Now you're talking. I was thinking the same thing, tractor time is too easy on a kid.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

TJH , I am giving you guff , I did not see anything . lmao


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> Now you're talking. I was thinking the same thing, tractor time is too easy on a kid.


Ok, then make it all summer long. From Monday am to Saturday pm. I think there's plenty of plowing to do in the wheat belt of OK in the summer time. If he likes to hang out with his friends, it'd be tough when you get off of a tractor when the nightly news comes on.

Heck, better yet. Put him on a harvest crew and ship him off to south Texas right now. There oughta be some wheat getting ripe down on the Rio Grande bout now. That would keep him busy and build character and work ethic at the same time. Maybe the crew would pass through Panhandle's world and they could shake hands one afternoon. Hmmm, makes me wanna look at Help Wanted ads in the High Plains Journal.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I once moderated a horse forum. One of our lady Mods could never keep her computer clean. Her husband kept it infected. The virus had a mind of it's own and would place links in all of her posts. It was embarassing for her and also for the forum. She would not stop participating and the links kept getting worse. Admin finally had to threaten to ban her if she kept junking up the forum with the smut links.

In a way it was a little funny because she was a heavy handed Mod and members were ribbing her pretty hard about the foul words and links the virus was placing in her posts.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> I once moderated a horse forum. One of our lady Mods could never keep her computer clean. Her husband kept it infected. The virus had a mind of it's own and would place links in all of her posts. It was embarassing for her and also for the forum. She would not stop participating and the links kept getting worse. Admin finally had to threaten to ban her if she kept junking up the forum with the smut links.
> In a way it was a little funny because she was a heavy handed Mod and members were ribbing her pretty hard about the foul words and links the virus was placing in her posts.


Really?? I never knew links could end up in forum posts like that!!!


----------

